# 3 axis Pirates



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

Two more projects that are mostly done.


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Very Cool!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

HA! Love the hiccups!
Will you still have the pirate with the camera?


----------



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

With a little luck I will have five 3 axis skeletons, one radio controlled, these two pirates, my Cauldron Creep and a fifth one with the eye kit. Not completely sure what that one will be doing yet.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

They look great. I like the drunk version. You should put a bottle in his hand. But I know all about to much to do.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Great work Tim, funny stuff!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Great work ... if you couldn't tell, I'm partial to Pirate props!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Those are cool. I like the one with the sunglasses.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok, I gotta be honest...at first I was thinking "Yet another 3-axis routine, yippee." But, then I saw the drunk pirate forgetting his lines and hiccuping! Brilliant! Great job!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Very cool! Nice job.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

hiccup was the best part hahahaa

love it


----------

